# Domesticated Rabbits are Live Lunch at Big Cat Rescue in Tampa, FL



## Degu

http://www.gainesvillerabbitrescue.org/new/?p=396



> It was brought to our attention that the Big Cat Rescue in Tampa has been training bobcats to hunt by using live domesticated rabbits. As a rabbit rescue and animal advocates we are infuriated to hear about this cruel practice. Using domesticated rabbits to train these animals is useless. The picture below captures a moment when the bunny comes up to the cat and touches his nose, only a trustworthy rabbit would do this, so the question that remains is what kind of training is this? I do not think that in the wild these animals will be able to get a prey animal this easily and it is cruel to put a defenseless bunny through this kind of torture. Please help us by writing to their CEO and the Humane Society as this cruel practice needs to stop!


----------



## Kipcha

There is already a thread on this...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64132&forum_id=7


----------

